# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  عمره 9 سنوات ويفتي في العلاقات العاطفية

## اجمل حب

عمره 9 سنوات ويفتي في العلاقات العاطفية 


*سرايا - هناك العديد من الجهات التي قد يلجأ إليها الشباب من أجل النصح بشأن اللقاءات العاطفية مثل الأصدقاء والأسرة وفي أسوأ الأحوال الانترنت. .* *والآن يلجأ بعض الشباب الذين ضاقت بهم الحال إلى أخذ النصح من طفل عمره 9 سنوات.* 
*فإنّ «أليك غريفن» من كولورادو هو مؤلف كتاب «كيف تتحدث إلى البنات». وكان الكتاب قد بدأ كمشروع مدرسي ليتحول إلى أكثر الكتب التي أصدرتها نيويورك تايمز مبيعا.* 


*وقال أليك «كل ما فعلته انني كنت أشاهد الأولاد في ملعب المدرسة وقد اختلطت عليهم الأمور وأراقب الأخطاء التي ارتكبوها»..* *وأضاف «إن الكثير من الأولاد يديرون الحوار بشكل خاطئ ولا يمكن لأغلبهم أن يصدق ان بنتاً لم تعد تهتم لأمره». ومضى يقول «اعتقد ان إبداء الاهتمام هو مفتاح كسب قلب البنت».*

*ووجه النصح للأولاد قائلا «دعها تتكلم كما تشاء فإن احتمالات وقوعك في حيص بيص في هذه الحالة محدودة». .* *وقال إن الفرص تكون أفضل كثيراً مع «البنت العادية» واضاف قائلا «تذكر ان البنات الجميلات يكن باردات القلوب عندما يتعلق الأمر بالأولاد».* 

*وفي محاولة لاختبار قدرات أليك الحوارية التقى راديو 1 نيوزبيت معه حيث أدار حوارا ناجحا جدا مع الفتاة كريستينا سورغ البالغة من العمر 22 عاما.* 

*وتقول كريستينا «هذه هي لعبته يطرح السؤال ويثير الشهية للاجابة إنها فكرة رائعة».* 
*كما طرح أليك أيضا نصيحة تتعلق بما يجب فعله عندما تفشل العلاقة.*

* وقال «لا أنصح بالقول للفتاة بأن هذه العلاقة لن تنجح وإنما أفضل أن تقول لها هل تحبين أن نصبح اصدقاء&iquest;»..* *ورغم كل هذه النصائح التي تشي بخبير واسع الباع في مجال النساء إلا أن المرأة الوحيدة في حياة أليك هي والدته. وقال «إنني مازلت صغيرا على اللقاءات العاطفية وهذه الأشياء».*

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

شكرا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حكم

يسلمو

----------


## باريسيا

اها والله منيح 

طالع منهم خبراء بهيك شي ماهم 

يسلمو الايادي على الخبريه 

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اه طيب

----------


## saousana

طيب

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_طيب_ 


 شكرا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_اه طيب_



 شكرا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا  
_اها والله منيح 

طالع منهم خبراء بهيك شي ماهم 

يسلمو الايادي على الخبريه 

بانتظار جديدك
_



 شكرا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_حكم

يسلمو
_



 شكرا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_

شكرا
_



 شكرا على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

ههههههه هاد الي ناقص :Bl (35):

----------


## سويتر

يسلموووووو

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سويتر  
_يسلموووووو_


 شكرا على المرور

----------

